# My personal best catfish (Picture)



## OhioAngler1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Just moved into a new house, there is a decent size lake on the property. I was told there are 80+ LBers in there. Plus huge bass, crappie, trout, and pike... Now I dont know about all that.. but I do know I caught my biggest catfish ever...I dont know exactly what it weighed, but my Personal Best befor this was 36LBs and this one was a lot bigger. Maybe you guys could give me an estimate of what you think it weighed.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont think it went 36 pounds but thats just me. Someone else may be able to judge a little better. Thats great though that you got a place & a lake! Your lucky, espically since its around here.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont think its 36 either. Maybe 22 or so


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, it dont look like it weighs that much, but it's bigger than anything I have caught this year!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless the anglers 7'0" and 380 lbs. i will say that flathead weighs. 17-20 lbs.

IMO,
Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The flat in my profile could go for that ones twins & it was 21#. Still a nice flathead. Did you gte it on that new equipmet from Cardaddys?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll give a little more credit. Maybe 25 to 27 lbs. Unless it is a foot and a half wide, no way does it weigh 36. Sorry, you asked for it.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I will ask.how tall are you how much do you weigh?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If he's 7'2 & 425 pounds you guys are going to look stupid


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

well since we are guessing, I will say 5'11'' 210


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im guessing around 20 pounds. really nice flathead tho


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish. But like the others I don't think it went 36+. But it is way better than anything I have cought in the last 2 years.


----------



## OhioAngler1 (Apr 5, 2005)

I am 6 ft 3 and weigh 275... The fish was very wide.. Wish I had a scale lol


----------

